
Bing's “download chrome” is adware - zigo3
https://medium.com/@clubzane/bings-download-chrome-is-adware-29c5d41c69c7
======
eip
Pretty much everything Microsoft makes is adware/spyware. They are one of the
worlds largest malware companies after Google.

